
E-commerce search queries named-entity tagged dataset from BestBuy - mohi13
https://dataturks.com/projects/Mohan/Best%20Buy%20E-commerce%20NER%20dataset
======
mohi13
A dataset containing actual search queries on bestBuy.com manually labeled by
human experts.

Key Features

~1700 labeled named entity pairs

7 Categories

Human labeled dataset

